# 2way lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LD2520 said:


> Can you wire 2 dimmer switches to control one light?
> 
> It's in a front room. One switch down one end controlling front room and dinning room at the other end is one switch controlling the dinning room. I want the dinning room to be controlled from both switches and for both to be dimmers


Just use 3 way dimmers.


----------



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't want 3 switches in one place. I want 2 switches in one place one across the other side of the room. 

But thanks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you would need a multi location dimmer switch along with a companion dimmer.

Most companies make them and some require a neutral.

Here's one on Amazon. I've used this one in the past and it works well.

http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-MAW603...7347147&sr=8-2&keywords=multi+location+dimmer


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**

Our parts and material are quite different from yours in the UK. 
A 3-way switch is switching from two locations.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

LD2520 said:


> Can you wire 2 dimmer switches to control one light?
> 
> It's in a front room. One switch down one end controlling front room and dinning room at the other end is one switch controlling the dinning room. I want the dinning room to be controlled from both switches and for both to be dimmers


But the one at the other end does not control the front room as well?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LD2520 said:


> I don't want 3 switches in one place. I want 2 switches in one place one across the other side of the room.
> 
> But thanks.


:laughing:

I just realized you're in the UK:laughing:

A 3wAy switch makes it so you can control a light from more than one location .


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I just realized you're in the UK:laughing:
> 
> A 3wAy switch makes it so you can control a light from more than one location .


That makes more sense know. Whenever I hear "2 way switch" I automatically think DIY. Apparently they don't use the term 3way switch in the UK?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> That makes more sense know. Whenever I hear "2 way switch" I automatically think DIY. Apparently they don't use the term 3way switch in the UK?


Either in France as well we don't say 3 way very often most case we will say intermate switch.

Now to address to the OP .,

Oui you can run two way dimmer switch set up but the switch point the key issue is the connections that may affect the dimmer function depending on if you use plain jane kind or the multi location dimmer ( the latter you will need the netural at the switch point so be aware with it. )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> That makes more sense know. Whenever I hear "2 way switch" I automatically think DIY. Apparently they don't use the term 3way switch in the UK?


We have 3 way switching. But we call it 2 way with an intermediate. So 3 switches control one light. Only really used (from my experience) in 3 story buildings.


----------



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had a play around with it but there just doesn't seem to be enough connection points. And the 2 gang switch (faceplate wit 2 switches) has a shared live. So at the moment one switch controls both lights but if dining light is turned on from this switch then other switch won't turn it off. I'm struggling to get my head round it.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

LD2520 said:


> We have 3 way switching. But we call it 2 way with an intermediate. So 3 switches control one light. Only really used (from my experience) in 3 story buildings.



In the US there is no such thing as 2 way switching.

We call 2 switches switching 1 light 3 way switches. (I don't know why, 2 way switches would make more sense because there are only 2 switches.)

3 switches controlling 1 light would be 2-3 way switches with 1-4 way switch in the middle.

15 switches controlling 1 light would be 2-3way switches with 13-4 way switches in the middle.

Just the way it is.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> In the US there is no such thing as 2 way switching.
> 
> We call 2 switches switching 1 light 3 way switches. (I don't know why, 2 way switches would make more sense because there are only 2 switches.)
> 
> ...


Probably because the way they used to wire them, at the light you could have power three ways - two hots, two neutrals, or a hot and a neutral.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

PetrosA said:


> Probably because the way they used to wire them, at the light you could have power three ways - two hots, two neutrals, or a hot and a neutral.


Thanks for that explanation, I always wondered why you 'foreigners' called it 3 way.
Back to the OP you can not wire 2 standard dimmer switches to control 1 light, even if they are 2 way dimmers. You can wire one dimmer and a standard switch. 'Dummy' dimmers that are only on/off could also be used.

You can do it though, as drspec mentioned earlier using a master & slave arrangement . This is one UK range I have used 
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_In...All/VL_Brushed_Steel_Dimmers_Touch/index.html


----------



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks great68, I think the slave and master will be the way forward. I have ordered them. will let you know how I get on


----------

